# Post your haikus.



## snail

They're quick and easy. They don't have to be good. You can even have a conversation here, as long as everything you write is structured into three lines, with the first line containing five syllables, the second containing seven, and the third containing five. You may post more than one haiku in a single post, but please make each haiku a complete idea instead of splitting up a single sentence into two separate poems. 

For example, this is acceptable:


> We walked along cliffs
> overlooking the ocean
> with birds beneath us.
> 
> He hugged me and I
> felt my heart bursting with the
> unbearable joy.


but not:


> I'd rather gnaw my
> own leg off than date you. Thanks
> for the offer, but
> 
> you are repulsive.
> Why don't you leave me alone
> and go masturbate.


If you have any 
questions, please ask them in the
form of a haiku.


----------



## snail

I thought this thread would
be more popular than this.
I guess I'll go paint.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

May I interject
I hadn't seen this thread here
I do love haikus!!!

Peanut butter yum
Yum pb on thy gum, gums
Delicous goo, goo


----------



## snail

Thank you for posting.
I enjoy how strange you are.
You picked the right name.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I am disinclined
Towards selcting plain names
I'm proud of my name

It was kinda hard
To pick a name for PC
So this one it was


----------



## snail

My hands want to move
along his back when we hug,
gathering him in.

"Restraint" is keeping
honesty in bondage while
trying not to feel.


----------



## de l'eau salée

I look in her eyes
and I see fire and ice
Is it worth the risk?


----------



## Nightwine

After we part ways,
I will quietly love you
In my secret heart


----------



## lunniey

_*you see, i love you
though saying it just won't do
just not meant for two*_

honestly to you
do not know about haiku ^^
i hope i am true

in my own country
there is something like this to
i forgot the name

where is it come from?
it is quite interesting
i kinda like it ^^

tell me please will you
if i am making mistake
i want to learn more


----------



## ArenaHomme

I saw a little.
But my eyes are still so sore.
I won't wonder why.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

In this little eye
Hides a dream, a lullaby
Peace of mind


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Normal haiku and reverse haiku:

A big feild I see
Furnished with orange and red
Colours I thirst for 

Those natural foods of red
Oh yes tomatoes
Here today gone tomorrow

Pips glide with the wind
Seeds are falling from the skies
Surely they will sprout


----------



## snail

You are certainly
not traditional. You bend
each rule that you can.


----------



## ArenaHomme

So I was walking.
And a werewolf ate me up.
But somehow I'm fine!

Now I am a beast.
And we hang out all the time.
I should bite someone.


----------



## Ćerulean

:wink:


​


----------



## ArenaHomme

Oh please don't be sad.
I mean, look at that tshirt.
You're just mad you're dumb.


----------



## prufrok

Laughter and moonlight
A knowing look of sadness
Every night must end


----------



## addle1618

my heart was your toy
Though, I dream you once loved me
my self-worth is gone

tremble from the cold
as I hold you in my arms
or let go for warmth

winter moss now south
feeling my conciousness slip
dead-end is coming

I just wrote these now 
so try not to judge too harsh
I like all of yours


----------



## addle1618

NephilimAzrael said:


> In this little eye
> Hides a dream, a lullaby
> Peace of mind


I really liked this
sorry for the double post
but I am so bored

So now I will try
Well I will see if I can
Write some more of these

Once a young fresh lad
Now void of utility
I dissapoint you

I love the unknown
The ones without names
For they haven't hurt

Don't give me your name
And if you did don't get close
I will smother you

I can care for you
But once I take off the shell
Truth will make you run

so I will play cold
Hide my emotions in veils
and glue on this mask

well these just came out
this is a good passive vent
The jokes are good too


----------



## snail

Someone taught me shame,
but we can unlearn it all
together, my love.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Cars smell too awfull 
I mix thy gas with thy spit
Eat thy tires God

A shoe be too small
A boot be too overweight
No one size fits all

Pigeon of park bench
Eagle of sky and aeries
Worm of seagulls' mouth


----------



## shacklesofreality

Angry at the world
Pick up a gun and cry out
Will they listen now?


----------



## snail

The pain of being
unwanted decreases hope
and causes itself.


----------



## shacklesofreality

Ow! Was that a Chair?
Gah! That hit my frickin' eye!
What the Hell?! Come on! :tongue:


----------



## snail

Disaster always
takes on the form of a shell,
spiraling inward.


----------



## shacklesofreality

In words lie beauty
Emotions flow through fingers
Blissful creation

Slowly the clouds move
As if birds through the night sky
Only to rain down

For love of profit
Say the leaders of today
Poverty abounds

Others surround me
Alone trapped in the shackles
Of my own making

How greatly I long
To spread joy throughout the world
I love you so much


----------



## snail

Please don't think me crude.
My heart outlet aches for a
love plug to fill it.


----------



## gOpheR

5,7,5 right?

I can't believe it
There went my peaceful nature
It's time to pay now

Remove your jacket
let the passion flow through you
Tip your hat goodbye

Where are my car keys
they were here moments ago
are gremlins about

I haven't done a haiku since gradeschool - now you see why.


----------



## addle1618

tempted to tell you
"I care still"' to your turned back
"Please escape my dreams"

This is an actual haiku with a plausibe story:
:mellow::blushed::happy:
:shocked::frustrating::crying::dry:
:angry::sad:
mellow was originally cool.wink. but I am limited to 10 images and I used 11


----------



## Duke

Look at the sunset
The sky bleeds like a phoenix
That rises next morn.

Round sphere spinning now
In a timeless black abyss
What is your name - Earth?

The sand in my eye
Is it not from an hourglass
Broken and choking

Train wreck and car crash
What have they in common now
Easy come and go


----------



## Zulban

snail said:


> Someone taught me shame,
> but we can unlearn it all
> together, my love.


That's a nice haiku.
I first had to wiki them
to know what is up.


----------



## moon

This neighborhood thing,
I do not like it. Give me
BFE, & peace.


----------



## addle1618

Gouge away you can
gouge away, stay all day if
you want to..la la

Pixies' gouge away
A song that I truly love
now one of my own

nothing set in stone
all dreams and hope subjective
what is my future?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

The wind coats the grass
With it's nurturing aura
Blowing, slowing breeze

Hungering for love
He instead finds betrayal
It's destroyed his world

Hate boils over
And rapes every tranquil mind
The dark soul now smiles

You need pills for your
Erectile dysfunction
Says the TV ad :angry:


----------



## RedForest

Seems that i dont get it,
how does that strangely haiku work?
but shine to'be interesting.

But myself starts a try,
hungering for fry chicken, but well.
They not here with me.

?? xD


----------



## moon

Look, my dear Capt'n!
A message in a BO-TTLE!
Adventure awaits!


----------



## snail

Plucked strings and wave spray,
wet sand between naked toes,
light moves on water.


----------



## Linesky

I thought I saw you
it were visions in my mind
you left me behind






the second and third sentence actually match up
when I read them apart the third sentence looks like a ridiculous ending of a dull story


anyways,that was my tryout.


----------



## 480

This thing of darkness,
I am lost beyond myself
Can you see inside

Fire and water clash
Neither consume the other
Inner war rages

Worlds collapse inward
Resolve left whole, unbroken
The center will hold

Id allows no peace
Decency never certain
A smile to mask pain

Red like clean copper
Blue of the deepest ocean
Zipping to and fro

Windows of wonder
Joy at the littlest of things
Oh how my heart sings


----------



## de l'eau salée

Here's one I did in Spanish roud:.

pacificando
las aguas del cielo
purifiqúeme


----------



## retypepassword

wannaBgonzo said:


> (not sure if everyone is EV-ER-Y-ONE or EVER-Y-ONE)


I pronounce it Ev'-ry-one, so it looks to me like you have seven syllables. Where's that thumbs up emoticon?


----------



## Queen of Haiku

To the Japanese, haiku is a pure form of expression...the true essence of emotion. And, they are not overly fussy about the syllables, as long as haiku provokes a deep response. These haiku are from my chap book published last year.

Monarch butterfly
pushes through the golden shell-
it hurts to become.


Always on her knees,
to pray or weed the garden-
tired, old woman.


Beyond the thick mist
measured cadence of church bells
tolling loneliness.


Free of all anguish-
following the moon over
the snowy crescent.


----------



## Nearsification

This thread is odd. No?
Haiku. I'm not an good at you
But thread is fun. Yes?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

_not mine but oh well ;D


Small and green, I am.
Full of metachlorian.
sith butt, kick i shall._


----------



## freshblue

Great thread.

I will post mine too. But I call them more like_ states_... kind of haiku-ish.
(posting along sides english, in my mother romanian language too.)

here it goes:

 _Un parc inverzit.Raze ce inunda._
_Lumina ce mangaie piele._
_Banca visinie de lemn incalzit._
_Printre degete un mar rosu._
_Dulceata pe buze.Celule vesele._


_Greened park.Flooding lights._
_Light that sweeps the skin._
_Warmed wooden burgundy bench._
_Red apple between finger tips._
_Sweetness on the lips.Happy cells._
 
---

 _Pat urias._
_Cearceafuri albe mirosind a ocean._
_Piele calda in imbratisare infinita._
_Par salbatic.Gene somnoroase._
_Obraji surazand._
_Chicotit in aer._

_Giant bed._
_White sheets smelling like ocean._
_Warm skin in an endless embrace._
_Wild hair.Sleepy eyelashes._
_Smiling cheeks._
_Gigglings in the air._


---


_Ritm de toba._
_Copil ce danseaza._
_Maini in aer._
_Talpi desculte exploreaza iarba._
_Roua peste tot._
_Respiratie._

_Drum rhythm._
_Child that dances._
_Hands in the air._
_Bare feet exploring the grass._
_Dewdrops everywhere._
_Respiration._


_---_


_Corola unui stejar batran._
_Vant ce canta linistea printre frunze._
_Scoarta brazdata._
_Taine ascunse._
_Mister, vraja si muzica._
_Ritm.Ritm.Ritm_
_Infinit_

_Corolla of an old tree._
_Wind that sings the silence through the leafs._
_Lined bark._
_Hidden secret._
_Mystery, spell and music._
_Rhythm.rhythm.rhythm._
_Endlessness_


---

 _Degete.Atingere._
_Piele pe piele._
_Matase pe matase._
_Ocean de senzatii._
_Infinitul_

_Fingers.Touch._
_Skin on skin._
_Silk on silk._
_Ocean of sensations._
_The Infinite._


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Here are some Apocalypse Now inspired haiku I made up for an obsessed friend of mine.

PBR Street Gang,
This is Almighty, over.
Stand by for Arclight.

Just wanted mangos
Never get off the boat, man
A fuckin' tiger!

It was like I was
shot with a diamond bullet
right through my forehead. 

Some men had that glow
You knew they would come home safe
not even a scratch 

I do love the smell
of napalm in the morning
smells like... victory


----------



## Nasmoe

she dances lithely
seduction under the moon
i- hey, a nickel!

The butterflies dance 
Brilliant colors of rainbows 
Rippling like water 

Green flash on my desk 
Leap to a higher shelf 
Knock everything off 

in the garden 
the old man dances 
behind the butterflies 

Winter admits joy.
Your full summer startles boats.
Earth startles flowers.

Not mine, but I like them.


----------



## skycloud86

Tiny noise in dark
Tired eyes close to the light
No noise source is found


----------



## lopare232

haze-free morning, what
happens next? the wind carries
frequent surprises

————————————————————

red to golden brown
freshwater-basted, broiled
and the itch, it fades

————————————————————

impatient, 
sumacs are always
first to go


----------



## tangential

maybe maybe you
think or feel or mistake it
but i know the truth


----------



## Ambivalence

Filling up with smoke, 
She feels she’s going to choke, 
Thoughts like an anchor. 

So much to confess, 
Tormented by the turmoil, 
She’s dying of stress.


----------



## Ambivalence

If I were to change it to make it related to cigarettes... 
(could be better but I cbf to perfect it) 

Filling up with smoke,
She feels she’s going to choke,
Thoughts like an anchor.
So much to confess,
Inner turmoil like cancer,
Spreading in her chest.
She yearns for relief.
All it takes to mask distress, 
La Cigarette calls.


----------



## Who

Haikus are easy
They take five seconds to write
See what I mean, guys?


----------



## DouglasMl

A seasonal theme
Is required for haiku.
School starts next week.


----------



## soya

school starts in two days
I probably forgot....uh...
something important


----------



## Queen of Haiku

Cloak of butterflies
sun-dancing upon my skin-
exhilarating!

Crickets serenade
the velvet-eyed flowers...
their leaves like moth wings.

Pearly shell bursting-
the cicada cries for love
before he dies.


----------



## snail

If this were just ours,
there would be no more clichés
and it would be new.

No feeling is fresh.
Nothing virginal is left,
and all words are dead.

I have nothing here
to give you except my need,
which you do not want.

Empty, boring sound
of the things all beggars say,
stupid broken heart.


----------



## z5500x4

I frolic along 

The sea of despair and hope

Chrysanthemums


----------



## skycloud86

Here is a story
Listen to the words slowly
Understand the parts

The beginning is
Lost in dim and distant past
But is always there

Next comes the middle
A plot or perhaps a twist
Flow with words to end

A trio of acts 
This will be the final draft
Understand the parts


----------



## PseudoSenator

Here is my haiku
I wanted to share with you
Please "thank" my haiku


----------



## snail

I have no feelings.
I have no thoughts in my head.
I have only words.


----------

